# Finally All Set Up: Mathews Z9!



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Just after Christmas I picked up this beauty, a blacked out Mathews Z9!









Wanted to wait until I had her fully set up before I posted pics 

I shot several bows in my search for a new bow: Hoyt Spyder 30, Hoyt RKT Turbo, Elite Answer, a Strother, Mathews Heli-m, and Mathews Z7x. The Z9 out performed all of them. Silky smooth draw that makes 65 lbs feel like nothing, a solid back wall, lighter weight bow, and the big brace height allows for a dead in hand shot.

I've got her set up with a RipCord CodeRed rest, which is a dream to tune. 

The G5 Optix XR Sight is great, came with 3 set pins and 1 floater. I ended up taking one of the set pins off, which allowed more range of movement for the floater and opened up the sight picture a bit. During hunting situations I'll have 20, 30, and the floater set to 40 yards. I also swapped out the fibers for some from scott custom archery, I believe he uses tough fiber. They are indeed brighter than the stock fibers that came with the sight. I got this sight because I wanted to be more accurate with longer range shots, sometimes the pin gaps can be too much for me. Behind the sight I set it up with a 3/16" peep which matches the sight housing perfectly. The Rheostat Light that comes separately for the sight is a must have, 9 settings on it. I love the extra settings as I don't like a huge glowing pin, I want just enough light to make it stand out. Anymore than that just irritates me for some reason.

For a stabilizer I got an 8" Dead Center Archery Dead Steady w/a bowjax on the end. These stabs are great, but with getting such a short lightweight stab, for hunting purposes, I have realized I'll want to add a touch more weight to the end of it so that it's able to its job a bit more effectively. I won't have to add too much though as the bow shoots pretty darn well without a stab.

For arrows I stuck with GoldTip XTs 7595. They've always shot well for me and I haven't found a reason to switch to anything else. 

This bow looks great and shoots very well for me at spots where I'm averaging 297-298 with her...hoping that 300 will come soon! 

Can't wait to see what she does on the 3D course and in the woods come October :coolgleam Hopefully the next time I post a picture she'll be laying next to a beautiful Michigan Whitetail!


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

A fancy setup. 

Just for grins...... 

If your set at 65lbs, why are you shooting the GT 7595? If you drop to GT 5575 you might get your 300fps.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

TVCJohn said:


> A fancy setup.
> 
> Just for grins......
> 
> If your set at 65lbs, why are you shooting the GT 7595? If you drop to GT 5575 you might get your 300fps.


Because the spine would be too weak unless the arrow is under 26".


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

TVCJohn said:


> A fancy setup.
> 
> Just for grins......
> 
> If your set at 65lbs, why are you shooting the GT 7595? If you drop to GT 5575 you might get your 300fps.


Thank you!

I momentarily thought about that but came to the conclusion 454 did. Plus I'm not that worried about speed - maybe at some point I'll try to get it to or over 300 fps but I see no need at this point. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Sweeeet Setup, I ordered my Z7Extreme with the Lost Woods Camo Riser/Black limbs, it looks sweet also but every little nick or chip in the limbs stick out like a sore eye. Just a heads up, and I'm real careful with my equipment, our rigs are set up quite similar, but I've got the QAD Ultra rest on mine and a Optix XR2 site.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

TVCJohn said:


> A fancy setup.
> 
> Just for grins......
> 
> If your set at 65lbs, why are you shooting the GT 7595? If you drop to GT 5575 *you might get your 300fps.*


Just to be clear I believe he is talking about his 5 spot scores and not fps. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

454casull said:


> Just to be clear I believe he is talking about his 5 spot scores and not fps. Correct me if I am wrong.


You'd be correct sir. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I was focused on you shooting for 300 fps. I have been shooting camo Gold Tip Pro Hunters in 5575 for a few years now. I went back and checked the Gold Tip arrow selection chart to be sure. IAW with the Gold Tip chart, at 65lbs you can shoot a 26" thru 29" on a 5575 (center of knock to end of insert). Adding a tip would require reducing the arrow length to stay in proper spine. 

http://www.goldtip.com/arrowcontent.aspx?page=chart

I don't competition shoot at all but I understand the spine is very critical for best accuracy. I would not know how to set up an arrow for competition.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

I honestly don't know how I would chose an arrow for competition. I just set my bow up for hunting then use the same equipment for the whole year. I'm not opposed to using "fat shafts" but I think it's pretty sweet when someone with a 100% hunting set up can shoot with the target set ups. 

I'll be the first to tell you I'm not that educated in spine and knowing the ins and outs of why to chose this spine over another. I did study the arrow chart and several others before purchasing and because I was on the fence with my arrow length, 29 and change, I felt the stiffer spine would be a safer choice than possibly under spining myself.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

88luneke said:


> I honestly don't know how I would chose an arrow for competition. I just set my bow up for hunting then use the same equipment for the whole year. I'm not opposed to using "fat shafts" but I think it's pretty sweet when someone with a 100% hunting set up can shoot with the target set ups.
> 
> I'll be the first to tell you I'm not that educated in spine and knowing the ins and outs of why to chose this spine over another. I did study the arrow chart and several others before purchasing and because I was on the fence with my arrow length, 29 and change, I felt the stiffer spine would be a safer choice than possibly under spining myself.
> 
> ...


I tired shooting the 7595's when I got my new bow (APA Black Mamba) a couple of years back and they looked like torpedoes going out. The bow was at 73lbs on my digital scale. I went to 5575's and lowered the weight some. I think my cut arrow is 28.5" or 29"....I'd have to remeasure to be sure. Great arrows though.


----------



## goblue20 (Sep 1, 2010)

Not a bad looking bow for a Mathews... :lol:


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

goblue20 said:


> Not a bad looking bow for a Mathews... :lol:


Kinda surprised it took you this long to make that comment :lol:


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MillDoo (May 28, 2004)

Sweet looking Rig


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice! I'm scared to shoot that bow, because I think my wallet will be empty when I'm done!


----------



## speedway2899 (Feb 20, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^agreed^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Firefighter said:


> Nice! I'm scared to shoot that bow, because I think my wallet will be empty when I'm done!


Eh, it's only $$$ 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

